# Drywall spackle-corners



## kgphoto (Dec 2, 2007)

Just smooth. Square helps fitting cabinets and such, but rarely are they found so we scribe to them.

You can go on You-Tube and watch various videos on hand or tools to do corners.


----------



## justdon (Nov 16, 2005)

Dumb question---do you have a corner drywall trowel?? They can be tricky to run and get perfect. Tip- Dont pay as much mind to outside edge,concentrate on inner corner,then use a wide knife to wipe excess off outside edges,,,getting the corner smooth all three ways is the challenge at hand!! proper angle (and pressure)helps tons!! Try scraping off dry excess compound with a dry knife first before lightly sanding edges,,,leave the corners build up!!


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 5, 2008)

I did use corner trowels. I was having trouble smoothing out the 3 way corner where the ceiling and walls meet. I used watered down mud and patience. Going to sand...hopefully for the last time...


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 5, 2008)

Done sanding...I am calling the dry wall part done. Going to prime and see if there are spots I need to touch up with spackle. Afterall, it is only a laundry room and 1/2 bath in the basement.


----------



## Foo by Tore (Mar 29, 2008)

gone_fishing said:


> Done sanding...I am calling the dry wall part done. Going to prime and see if there are spots I need to touch up with spackle. Afterall, it is only a laundry room and 1/2 bath in the basement.


I remember my first mudding attempt. It was a basement bathroom as well. I don't think I've ever cursed so much in one single day. I kept mudding and sanding, mudding and sanding, and eventually, I realized there's a technique to it... and that I was oblivious to the technique. After doing a couple of more rooms, I eventually got better, but it's always the part of the remodel I'm most apprehenisve about doing.
Good luck.
Kev


----------

